# Cohutta Hunt 13-16



## PARA1977 (Oct 10, 2016)

Well I've been camped since Sunday morning 
And scouted all day today with good sign and a bumper crop of acorns looks really good at around 1400 feet 
I haven't seen a white oak yet not putting out. Looks really 
Tuff to narrow any area down but I would find water 
It's really dry, sumac creek is barely running, mill creek is just puddles here and there up high. I'll post how tomarrow looks.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Oct 10, 2016)

As always, good luck to you. I'll be there. I've been up there the last 3 days guiding a bowhunt. Lots of bear sign, and a few rubs popping up here and there. We had a 150 pounder just out of bow range Sat afternoon gobbling up White acorns.


----------



## PARA1977 (Oct 10, 2016)

Good luck to you I'm camped off of 17A 
Past Sumac Creek Trail I hope everyone 
Will post how their hunt goes good or bad.


----------



## Etoncathunter (Oct 12, 2016)

I'll be up there some Friday and Saturday. I haven't gotten to scout nowhere near what I wanted to this year. I guess I'm just gonna wing it on this hunt.


----------



## 13ptbuck (Oct 12, 2016)

I will be heading up tomorrow afternoon. It will be my first bear hunt.  I can't wait!


----------



## whitetailfreak (Oct 12, 2016)

Weather looking ok, but dang it's dry. Chance of rain Sat, and I've got my fingers crossed.


----------



## Pigeonmountainmadman (Oct 12, 2016)

Does anyone know if the road is still closed coming in by holly creek? Was going to hunt tommorrow and Friday, but that'll make the trip a whole lot longer. Lol


----------



## 35 Whelen (Oct 12, 2016)

Pigeonmountainmadman said:


> Does anyone know if the road is still closed coming in by holly creek? Was going to hunt tommorrow and Friday, but that'll make the trip a whole lot longer. Lol



http://www.fs.usda.gov/alerts/conf/alerts-notices


----------



## PARA1977 (Oct 12, 2016)

Holy Creek is closed passed the bridge 
You can come in from 52 if you are going up to the lake


----------



## PARA1977 (Oct 13, 2016)

Killed one at 8:45AM this morning 






IMG_1663.JPG


----------



## Gerrik (Oct 13, 2016)

Congrats!


----------



## Etoncathunter (Oct 13, 2016)

nice man, congrats


----------



## whitetailfreak (Oct 13, 2016)

Left the truck at 545a and got back at 8p. Saw nothing. I can't view the pic, but congrats. Bear?


----------



## Joe Brandon (Oct 13, 2016)

Man awesome congratulations! Whitetailfreak you'll get yours tomorrow hopefully brother!


----------



## whitetailfreak (Oct 13, 2016)

Joe Brandon said:


> Man awesome congratulations! Whitetailfreak you'll get yours tomorrow hopefully brother!



I sat over some of the best bear sign I've ever seen for 12 hours. Swirling wind didn't help. Hunting a hog spot tomorrow.


----------



## PARA1977 (Oct 13, 2016)

I can't get the pic to load I'll try again 

Thanks guys it was the only one checked 
Out this morning weighed 125lbs 

3 year old sow


----------



## jbogg (Oct 14, 2016)

Congrats on your bear!  Still looking for my first one.


----------



## PARA1977 (Oct 14, 2016)

Saw another one today around 2pm 
Eating hickory nuts looked about 75lbs 
Let it go, I have seen a lot of deer this year.


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 14, 2016)

PARA1977 said:


> Saw another one today around 2pm
> Eating hickory nuts looked about 75lbs
> Let it go, I have seen a lot of deer this year.


Can you kill 2 on one hunt?


----------



## whitetailfreak (Oct 15, 2016)

GA DAWG said:


> Can you kill 2 on one hunt?



Yes, 2 total per season regardless of location.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Oct 15, 2016)

It's been a good hunt for deer sightings. Saw 4 today.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Oct 15, 2016)

I spy an ol' mountain nanny


----------



## whitetailfreak (Oct 15, 2016)

Poplar Man


----------



## robert carter (Oct 16, 2016)

Congrats on the Bear. Love those Mountain pics guys. RC


----------



## Jcurtis4 (Oct 16, 2016)

How many deer and bear were killed


----------



## PARA1977 (Oct 17, 2016)

I left Saturday Night however 
According to the board at the HWY2
Check station it was 7 Bears,4 bucks 
2 Hogs not sure what it looked like 
Sunday evening.


----------



## tonyrittenhouse (Oct 17, 2016)

*Bear*

My bear was #7  checked  out on the hwy. 2 side of mountain Saturday at 8 pm. But I killed it at 1:00 in the middle of the day. It was a good 2 mile drag back to the car out of the wilderness area.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Oct 17, 2016)

Beautiful coat on that one. Congrats on a dandy.


----------



## twincedargap (Oct 17, 2016)

Nice


----------

